# Which is the MBTI type(s) You hate the most?



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

I don't see a point in singling out a certain type for "the worst" -- that's dumb. I can, however, mention traits that I've seen manifest in unhealthy people of various types. 

*Disclaimer*: This is not me saying that every person of these respective types have these faults, or that they all inevitably exhibit these faults. These are simply observations that I've made during interactions with people of these types. Please do not interpret these statements as generalizations. 

*ISFJ* -- Similar to INFJs, the ones that I know seem to be overstressed by their Fe. This can sometimes result in passive-aggressive behavior, abrasive efforts at people-pleasing, and so on. There have been times when I've wanted to grab certain ISFJs by the shoulders and tell them to just _speak their minds already_. 
*ESFJ* - The unhealthy ESFJs I know are full-on assaults of Fe. You always know what they're feeling, what they want you to feel, and so on. Exhausting to be around. 
*ISTJ* - The unhealthy ISTJs in my life can be so pedantic that it hurts. The by-the-bookness and strict adherence to tradition "just because" is maddening. If they're feeling especially crabby, they start enforcing irrelevant rules and principles purely out of spite. There's no rhyme or reason, they just want control. 
*ESTJ* -- I only know one ESTJ. If you do or say anything that touches his Fi wrong (and that's not terribly difficult to do) you _will_ be hearing about it. Oye. 
*ESFP* -- I know several ESFPs (one of whom is actually an incredibly sweet person), but there's one in particular who is especially unhealthy. Very petty, back-stabby, Janus-faced, obsessed with her appearance, and nearly insufferable. When it comes to unhealthy variations of types, I think that ESFPs are the most nerve-grating for me to deal with, personally. 
*ESTP* -- The ESTPs that I know are actually pretty well-rounded folks. They can be a little too in-your-face at times though. 
*ISFP* -- I used to be pretty good friends with an ISFP, but he definitely suffered from and over-dominant Fi. ISFPs who have this issue can be incredibly difficult to deal with; it's their way or the highway. The worst part is that they won't be upfront with you about it most of the time. 
*ISTP* -- I've only met a few ISTPs. And... just being transparent here, they've all been psychopaths to some degree. Granted, the most psychopathic one was just a really unhealthy individual altogether -- nothing to do with his type. Because of my bad experiences with them, I can't help but feel wary whenever I meet one. I'm hoping to come across an ISTP who will show me what a sane one looks like someday. 

Alright, done picking on unhealthy Ss. Time for Ns: 

*INTP* - I know four confirmed INTPs, and I've never met one that I haven't gotten along with. However, unhealthy traits that I have seen are: extreme disconnect from the outside world (but an INFJ saying that is a pot calling the kettle black, really), overtly defensive and hypersensitive when it comes to defending their interests and pretty much anything involving their Ti, and insensitivity toward others. 
*ENTP* - I only know one of these. He's made me laugh harder than pretty much anyone I know (ENTP humor is a thing of beauty) but daaaaamn does he love the sound of his own voice. He also suffers from being too defensive of his Ti stuff, but I can see why. 
*ENFP* - Anyone who has seen any of my posts probably knows that I essentially have a fetish/mild obsession for this type. However, the ENFPs in my life can be a little too good at lying (makes me wonder when I'm getting the full truth or not), defiant against social conventions even when they just make sense, and too assertive when it comes to their convictions. They're also kind of crazy sometimes, in a good/bad way. They put themselves through all sorts of messes, but the issue I have with it is that oftentimes it's not even necessary. 
*INFP* - Again, the Fi can be irksome. I know a handful of INFPs, and when their feelings have been hurt or their convictions have been violated in some way, you will hear about it eventually. You won't hear about it if _you_ were the one that did it; you have to push them for that kind of information. You'll just get a lot of passive-aggressive behavior until you're finally fed up and just ask them what's going on already. 
*ENFJ* - My little brother is an ENFJ, and _man_ does that kid like to get in your face. Everyone's business is his business, for better or worse. Fe-dominance can be a problem with other ENFJs that I know; things are done in the interest of "fairness" and "group harmony" rather than what's actually right or true. I can be guilty of this as well, though. 
*ENTJ* - I only know one ENTJ personally, and he's great. I honestly have no complaints about this guy. However, ones that I've come across online can be way too aggressive and dogmatic with their opinions, believing that their truth is _the_ truth and that all others must bow before their intellectual superiority. It's bothersome. 
*INTJ* - I feel as though the INTJs in my life are my "siblings", for some reason. It's as though all INxJs are dangers that have been set loose upon the world and I am somehow responsible for them to some extent. From my experience, INTJs are the most difficult personality to deal with whenever they go wrong. The Ni/Fi "woe is me!" loop is downright insufferable. B*tchy, melodramatic, dogmatic, and with a good dash of an almost paradoxical god complex to top it all off. 

And, finally... *INFJ* - Similar to INTJ in that I can become incredibly b*tchy, self-absorbed, dogmatic, and narrow-minded. I can also be incredibly manipulative in the worst possible ways, emotionally harmful to others with dangerous precision, and lazy. And, again, there's that god complex.


----------



## ESFPlover (Mar 1, 2015)

Well I don't hate anyone, but from my experience, I dislike, and hard to communicate with are ESTP or INTJ's. They just make me feel bad about myself, like I'm doing something wrong, but I know I'm not, its just there option. People in general do things differently, doesn't mean that's it wrong. That's pretty much it. There should be a thread talking about the personality types do love.


----------



## anakmager (Apr 16, 2015)

Infp


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, hate a type? That's irrational even for a P.

Hate evil, manipulative people who ruin the future etc, not types!


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

[Same] [Reversed] [Reversed] [Same]


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

I don't hate anyone unless they cause serious damage to me or my friends, things that matter. Hating is a pretty rubbish philosophy for life.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> I don't hate anyone unless they cause serious damage to me or my friends, things that matter. Hating is a pretty rubbish philosophy for life.


Not for a Sith...


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Ixim said:


> Not for a Sith...


Sith's don't exist.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> Sith's don't exist.


Jedi do exist...

How sure are you for Sith?


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Ixim said:


> Jedi do exist...
> 
> How sure are you for Sith?


What about teh tooth fairy? They owe me money! Hah!


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

mushr00m said:


> What about teh tooth fairy? They owe me money! Hah!


Here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jediism

HAH!


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

I don't hate ESTJs, but when we are in the same room, it becomes a battlefield.


----------



## missleana (Jan 12, 2015)

cattlemutilation said:


> *Do you mean straightforward people?* If so, I don't get how that's even remotely a problem. If there's anything I don't like about the INFP personality type it's that cowardice aspect of beating around the bush and their extreme dislike of ever wanting to hear things straight up. The unhealthy ones are like this at least. Don't know if you're unhealthy or not. My statement still stands though.


Not really. My boss is very straightforward and I like it. You never need to wonder what's up because she'll let you know. I like that firm approach, though I'm not really good at it myself. What I meant to say was I don't like people who get in your face and express things with unnecessary aggression. I guess it would be any unhealthy individual. I work in customer service and often meet people who yell at me when I have absolutely nothing to do with what has happened, their product being broken or something. I understand people get upset, including myself, but I think yelling 2 inches from someone's face is just effin rude.

BTW, I don't think it's necessarily cowardice not to be blunt. I am oftentimes concerned about hurting somebody's feelings and might left things unsaid. I think there's a fine line between being a coward and just sensitive towards other people's feelings  But I get your point, my best friend is an ISTP an there's this clash between our mindsets haha!


----------



## cattlemutilation (Jun 4, 2015)

missleana said:


> Not really. My boss is very straightforward and I like it. You never need to wonder what's up because she'll let you know. I like that firm approach, though I'm not really good at it myself. What I meant to say was I don't like people who get in your face and express things with unnecessary aggression. I guess it would be any unhealthy individual. I work in customer service and often meet people who yell at me when I have absolutely nothing to do with what has happened, their product being broken or something. I understand people get upset, including myself, but *I think yelling 2 inches from someone's face is just effin rude.*
> 
> BTW, I don't think it's necessarily cowardice not to be blunt. I am oftentimes concerned about hurting somebody's feelings and might left things unsaid. I think there's a fine line between being a coward and just sensitive towards other people's feelings  But I get your point, my best friend is an ISTP an there's this clash between our mindsets haha!


I would give someone the ultimate "don't fucking fuck with me" look if they started yelling directly in my face.


----------



## narawithherthought (Jun 10, 2014)

No, MBTI types don't determine how I hate person or not. But, I really hate fake person. That's all.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't "hate" a certain MBTI type, but in general I can't get along with ESTJs very well... They're a lot like me, causing some sort of battle between our Te/Si to evolve. They usually win this battle, because they're extroverted and have better people skills.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I find it difficult to hate some abstract concept, rather than a real person.


----------



## dracula (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't hate any type exactly, but find it difficult to get along with most SJs. I have a couple of ESFJ friends whose company I do enjoy, the rest are much harder to manage with. I have to keep my distance to them even if we superficially get along and with some I've already stopped trying ages ago. It's not their fault, our personalities just don't match well. Or at all.


----------



## lkjhgfdsa (Jul 5, 2015)

I don't hate any types but I dislike infp the most, don't really like inxxs.
estp>esfx>isxp>enxx>isxj>estj>intj>infj>intp>infp
Yes I know most infps r self pitying cuz of the hate they get but i sry to say I'm kinda more on that side too since they lack self respect awareness or power many ppl don't like ppl who can't like themself deal wit it, permanent mr nice guy


----------



## Ne Plus Ultra (May 18, 2015)

I'll start with the disclaimer that I don't "hate" anyone, blah blah blah...Ok, that's out of the way.

I find myself steering away from people who I realize, at the time or in retrospect, are ESTJ, ESTP, or ESFP. These types often strike me as loud, brash, and aggressive in a way that confuses or intimidates me. Plus, we never seem to have anything in common. (Actually, to be more specific, I sometimes have a lot in common with ESTPs in terms of our thought process and the conclusions we reach, but they seldom want to spend much time actually talking about that, so what we have in common remains unexplored.)

And then there are ENFJs. Perhaps because my weakness is their strength and vice versa, we always attract each other...and then repel each other once we get better acquainted. They have become the single most problematic type for me, which I find really sad since the initial attraction is so strong.


----------



## rosetta bone (Jun 28, 2015)

I'll pretend to hate ESTJs and ENTJs, but deep down, I just get frustrated by how long it takes to break down their exterior. Once that happens, I actually really really enjoy them a lot. I doubt they like me at the beginning either because I usually just ignore their antics, which is fine, but once we get on a similar level, it's a really special connection.


----------



## thE_J4keSTeR (Jul 5, 2015)

Lol took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## thE_J4keSTeR (Jul 5, 2015)

I think a better question is which type do you encounter the most disagreement with?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

The rude ones.


----------



## Zora (Sep 21, 2014)

Since when does a 4-Letter Code mean I have to hate a large group of people. Everyone is different, with qualities I like and don't like. I can't think of a single type which encompasses everyone I despise.


----------



## typethisperson (Feb 4, 2017)

ENTP. I have clashed with many of them on this website as well and they are our conflicting type which is not surprising.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

typethisperson said:


> ENTP. I have clashed with many of them on this website as well and they are our conflicting type which is not surprising.


And I hate ISFPs because you hate ENTPs!!11!1 I hate every single ISFP on the planet and want to kill all of them. Just because they scored ISFP on a test makes them the worst individuals on the planet. Fuck ISFPs!1!!!1


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I came here to be insulted, and I'm honestly not feeling attacked right now


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> I came here to be insulted, and I'm honestly not feeling attacked right now


I hate ENFJs because they are hypocrite (they can't help it but being polite in front of someone they don't like and once the person is gone, they unleash their hate and talk shit about this person behind their back to people) and they have the habit to stick their noses into everyone else's business without being asked for. Finally they like to be seen as caring people but all they want is to feel that people needs them and pride themselves of being important which is ultimately for selfish motive.

PS : You're welcome, do you feel insulted ?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Plumedoux said:


> I hate ENFJs because they are hypocrite (they can't help it but being polite in front of someone they don't like and once the person is gone, they unleash their hate and talk shit about this person being their back to people) and they have the habit to stick their noses into everyone else's business without being asked for. Finally they like to be seen as caring people but all they want is to feel that people needs them and pride themselves of being important which is ultimately for selfish motive.
> 
> PS : You're welcome, do you feel insulted ?


Very enjoyable, though not devastating


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

DOGSOUP said:


> Very enjoyable, though not devastating


I failed


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You're all a bunch of wankers. :exterminate:


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Plumedoux said:


> I failed


I appreciate it none the less, better luck next time :exterminate:


----------



## Celtic Maiden (Jul 19, 2017)

Like most groups there are more likable and less likable people in all of the types. It's not what functions you use but *how* you use them.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Oh boy... Because you hate someone based on their MBTI letters... GG humanity...

Well ok, I'll just say what I dislike what people do:
When a certain feature you dont like, in a game, and you come to a forums and start pointing out the flaws on of a certain feature.
The discussion goes normal till a random person just comes and just over-criticize the flaws you pointed out. When you try to exaplin that It's just my opinion and should be respected, they just go throwing at you random internet terms (Insults) such as snowlfake and act "So smart", and they never suggest any options on how to either resolve it or anything, they think just because the feature does not affect them, they think they are right. I just call this as a behavour of trolling and just being a stubborn nuisanse.

When the feature was got removed, half of the forum started to hate on me, just because a feature has been removed. It's very annoying when people are just being over-critical on your opinions just because It does not affect them. Boho - You're not the only one who exists in the forums!

I dont know which types tend to do that, but I think this person is either a unhealthy INTJ, ISTJ or ENTJ. Usualy they are arrogant and just think they are superior to others.

Just because it does not affect you at all, it not mean It's a fact or that you're right, get over it.


Want to know what exactly I'm talking about?
http://www.plazmaburst2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=117&t=18760


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

None at all. Not one. Zero. Zilch. Nada.


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

The type of person that is insensitive (or just doesn't care) enough to realize how bad of an idea a thread like this actually is. e_e

Granted, hate is a strong word and doesn't accurately describe my true feelings towards such people, but I'm definantly not their number one fan.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Plumedoux said:


> I hate ENFJs because they are hypocrite (they can't help it but being polite in front of someone they don't like and once the person is gone, they unleash their hate and talk shit about this person behind their back to people) and they have the habit to stick their noses into everyone else's business without being asked for. Finally they like to be seen as caring people but all they want is to feel that people needs them and pride themselves of being important which is ultimately for selfish motive.
> 
> PS : You're welcome, do you feel insulted ?


All true!

Also, they LOVE the self induced victim mode. (the unhealthy ones I have encountered)

*I do think hate is a strong word. Repulsed by the type may be a better description.*


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

I don't hate anybody! I dislike ANY of the unhealthy types, and get on with healthy people well.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

There is alotta ESTP hate out there. I find this so so odd. Not because it's my type like I am offended but just because I understand the dynamics of our nature.

I think way too many of you have mistakenly typed any asshole in your life who is a meat head bully as ESTP. (Hey whatever floats your boat). Actually alotta childhood bullies that i think are the meatheads you guys think are ESTPs are often ESFJ and ESFP beta males acting out to fit in with the ESTP leader male. Just food for thought with that trope. Alotta STPs are the ones who do not need to bully to look cool or tough it's other types trying to emulate that. 

And the quintessential mean girl trope from high school is often EXFJs 

Just saying because so much from high school was brought up. Of course there are some mean as fuck ESTPs not saying there are not. I am saying some of you do not even realize who you were bullied by. 

ESTPs and ENTJs get alotta guff and stereotype for tyranny but I think aside from special cases that is soooo off with the tropes. Both types are highly autonomous actually as far as extroverts go and although they can attract power and status they usually are not doing it thru methods of ruling over you specifically. So alotta ya have your bullies and those who held ya back mistyped I think. ESTP and ENTJ do not even like the commitment involved in social politics to ever be that committed to torturing all of you we are too busy looking at our own objectives or living life. 

Actually it's more likely the ENTJ or ESTP in your high school rolled their eyes at half the crap going on and were the ones making one liners to the bully being a dipshit. 

I am not saying ESTP cannot be assholes. We can be callous fucks and too blunt. But no you guys actually do not realize most the people who were your enemy and their type. Actually the lead bully was probably an ENTP (shouldn't this be obvious). And the minion bully boys were ESFJ, ESFP, and yeah the ISFxs who were noT outcasts. 

You all are silly. But I can take the hate just thought I would let ya guys know you don't even recognize your actual enemies and who is patronizing you or has most. Guaranteed it's more likely an entp male was at the root of torturing most of you with their ESFx minions. ESTP was more likely way too busy actually being the shit. We can take your misplaced hate tho.

And yeah girls your key bullies more often then not in high school were mostly ExFJ and some ESFP. 

Just saying stereotype wise half of you don't even know your enemy


----------

